# Can anyone help - SUPER OVULATION question?



## Bakerbird (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi
A brief history - we were ttc for over 2 yrs then I had an ectopic and had left tube removed. Had HSG and other is clear and then conceived DD 9 months after ep. We have been ttc for over 2 yrs again, and had a chemical in Nov 05. We have unexplained secondary infertility. Everything about me is 'normal' - 26-27 day cycles, Ov on day 10-13 and I def ov as I chart (or used to as I find it very stressful).

After all the bloods tests (which I am just about to repeat), and Dh had another sperm test, we went back to the Dr again and he has referred us for SUPER OVULATION (he will not prescribe Clomid).

*I need to know what this entails - drugs , appointment, things to expect, etc.. *

We might not get it as the consultant may recommend going straight for IVF because of my age (although FSH is good at 5.9). I really want to give this a go for a few cycles but I obviously have the problem of only one tube so I have to ov on the right side - or do I?

I would really appreciate any advise or help you can give with this issue. Thanks in advance.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I have a similar history to you.  I'm on my first cycle of super ovulation induction.  Mine is a drug called menopur which i have to inject every day, with regular scans to see how the follicles are growing, once they get to 18mm (mine was  21mm today!!), they give you an injection of hcg to release the egg, and then encourage lots of bms, and see what happens.  Hope this helps,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Bakerbird (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi
Thanks for this, very interesting! Is this being done on the NHS? Not sure I like the idea of injections but I guess it's all in a good cause.

Do you know what happens if you over ovulate? Do they stop the cycle? Did you have mature follies on both ovaries or just one? Sorry, questions, questions! 

I hope this is your month   and that you have good fun with the  !!! 

Please let me know how you get on.

Jo


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Yes, it's on the NHS.  I think I get 3 cycles of it.

If you get over stimulated, they do stop the cycle, but you are started off on a low dose, so its unlikely to happen.  I didn't have any follies on my right side, and just the one on my left, but they are going ahead anyway.  The injections were fine, you get a pen to do them with, and you hardly feel anything.Will keep you posted!!


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi,
Just being nosey! Menopur is the drug I have stimmed with for IVF. Good luck, and have fun!
Love Cindersxxx


----------

